# I finally got to bring Julia-Rose home.. YAY



## Tabbikat (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi all;

So Friday I got to bring my baby home.. and I have to say I am so proud of her! I had put a top of mine in her carrier for the trip home. When we got home I sat with her for a few minutes in my lap in the top. She was moving around quite a bit but didn't seem too stressed. I put her in her new cage and she right away ate and drank a bunch. She then found her igloo and fleece and snuggled in for a long nap. Her light goes out at 9pm and at 10pm I took her out for some bonding time. She only huffs and balls up when I go to pick her up, but then she relaxes very quickly. Her first night home was successful... she wheeled and pooped and ate and drank! Then Saturday we had a dinner part of 12 people. I brought her out in her hedgie bag, and she was hissy but not too bad as a few people wanted to touch her quills. After her light when out she came out to eat and drink even though there were still a bunch of people over. I thought the noise would bother her but it didn't seem to. Sunday was a nice quiet day. I had a headache so I took her out of her cage and put her in a hedgie bag, she slept on my tummy while I napped out on the recliner. It was a wonderful moment!

All in all she has adjusted really well! I thought she would be more stressed and have green poop, but I haven't seen much of that. Here are a few pics of her:

When she first got home: [attachment=1:eo587967]Toronto-20120302-00244.jpg[/attachment:eo587967]

I will add some pics of her cage once I resize them.
[attachment=0:eo587967]Toronto-20120303-00253.jpg[/attachment:eo587967]


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

She is adorable! Congrats and I hope the two of you live happily ever after


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats!  She is to cute, love the curled up sleeping pic, adorable!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, she is so cute. I love her pictures.  Welcome home, Julie-Rose!


----------



## Tabbikat (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks all!

And Larry, she just loves her CSW!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is adorable.


----------

